# sk-155 singer knitting machine



## klsmatson (May 27, 2011)

Many years ago I packed this and several other of my knitting machine away. I came down with multiple sclerosis. AT age 53, I decided that I would like to try and knit again, But I do not know how to unlock the carriage. Is anyone able to give me some assistance. Unable to find my books. I packed everything away in 1985, two moves and 1 divorce. Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

I found this- dont know if its what you neeed. I hope it does help you!
http://www.scribd.com/doc/34060285/SINGER-MOD-155-CHUNKY-PUNCH-CARD-KNITTING-MACHINE-Instruction-Book


----------



## Grandma81 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have the Singer/Studio155 Bulky. The carriage lock is a little piece fastened to the bed and the carriage by one of the knobs that holds the brush arm on. All you need to do is loosen this knob and take that piece off. Since the machine has been stored so long, the sponge bar that holds the needles in place is probably worn flat. It can be a bit hard to get out. Look at either end of the needle bed for a small rectangular hole. Find something solid enough to poke in there and push the bar out the other end far enough to grab it and pull it out. I just buy another one as I have a dealer handy, but a lot of people replace the sponge with something else. If you googled that you will probably find out how. The machine will also likely need to have the dust blown out of it and a good oiling. Sewing machine oil is the best. Oil under the carriage and the brush arm and the needles. Actually just about anything that needs to move. Now it should be ready to knit. The bulky knits yarn like Red Heart weight. If you have any more questions feel free to ask. Grandma


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

janiepooh said:


> I found this- dont know if its what you neeed. I hope it does help you!
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/34060285/SINGER-MOD-155-CHUNKY-PUNCH-CARD-KNITTING-MACHINE-Instruction-Book


nice link i need this book too but they want you to join at nine dollars a month to have access to this book grrrr. but thanks


----------



## FearNoKnit (Apr 11, 2012)

I just saw some sponge bars on ebay for less than 16 dollars. Good luck to you.


----------



## breezy42 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi
I went to the scribd site you gave in your message. I just did a "down arrow" on my laptop and the sk 155 manual was there for my reading.

Try again. I read books on this site without becoming a member.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

hey thanks, i actually went back to the site and got the manual by submitting a recipe in pdf form didn't have to join either so now i have a printed copy. wish i had read the site more thoroughly before i typed that. good site all in all if you read through it like i didn't at first 


BTW the manual is worth getting and reading through. it makes more sense thank anything else i have read on these machines.


----------

